# 2007 Golk R32 MKV fuel gauge problems



## Boxhead32 (Feb 7, 2013)

*2007 Golf R32 MKV fuel gauge problems*

Hoping you guys can provide me with some guidance.

This morning while driving to work, the fuel gauge stopped working and fell to empty (it had a bit over half a tank), and the fuel range predictor on the dash went from 300km or so to -----. Everything else electrical on the car is okay, and the car still drove to work fine. On the way I pulled over a couple of times and turned it off and on, the fuel gauge would come back to life and so would the predictor, but then the fuel gauge would fail again, read E and the predictor would display -----. Will stay like this until I turned the car off. Every time I started the car it would work, then after 10-120 seconds it would fail. 

The average fuel usage readouts on the dash are reading normally, and some other internet searches I've found believe that this may be a bad grounding, a bad wire or the input wire to the indicator. All of the other searches I've found behaviour that relates to the gauge cluster itself being faulty do not relate to the behaviour I'm seeing.

Anyone seen this before? Is it a difficult fix for an auto elec or does this require specialist VW work? (I am not too fond of our local dealerships service centre as they've stuffed a few things up previously)

I'll keep monitoring it to see if it fixes itself, gets worse, gets better etc. as it only happened today.

Appreciate your help where possible, thanks!


----------



## Boxhead32 (Feb 7, 2013)

Update - filling the car up with fuel didn't make a difference, and now the fuel gauge has stopped working altogether. All other gauges are still okay.


----------



## g8guard (Feb 25, 2008)

Dealer time. One of the two Fuel Level Sending units in your tank has probably failed. There were a number of R32's reporting this problem 3 years ago.

My 2008 R32 had one fail at 900 miles and the other at 1500 miles. Exact same symptoms as yours. VCDS scan comfirmed the intermittent/failed senders. Both replaced under warranty. You may have to run your full tank down a few gallons (or more) before the dealer will open the tank from under the rear seat bottom to replace it/them.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Boxhead32 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks. The car doesn't have a warranty being 6 years old, how much are one of those sensors worth to replace? Would a normal auto-elec be able to fix it or is it VW specific? 

I've had headaches from two of my VW dealerships. Everytime they touch the car it keeps having to go back because they've stuffed something up.


----------



## g8guard (Feb 25, 2008)

No idea on cost as mine was under warranty. Labor and parts were not listed on my invoice.

Unless your mechanic has had first hand experience removing and installing the sensors I'd leave it to a VW dealer to get the proper parts, gaskets, etc. Improper installation can lead to fuel and/or vapors leaking into the cabin. I'm sure you could get some sort of an estimate after they scan your R, plus they should warranty their work I would hope.


----------



## oevmoscar (Oct 21, 2012)

*fuel gauge sender*

i have the same problem in my 08 jetta, i look for ground and wires with out luck, i decided, buy the vag scanner, for about 60 dlls. i plugged it tell me fault fuel sender unit, i went to the dealer i bought for lees than 80 dlls, i replace for the old one , and it work, 
is so easy to replace , just remove the rear seat, you will see the cover remove it,remove wires and fuel lines, with a hammer and flat screw driver bang the metal ring until lose, remove the fuel pump, 
and you will see the sender unit unplugged and replaced, your done, the new unit it came with tool to remove the wires


----------



## digduggy (Dec 31, 2002)

Pulling the fuel sender usually is not difficult, under rear seat, generally...


----------

